# Cine UVK en ICA?????????????????



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Mirando que fotos iba a poner en el thread de cines en tu ciudad en "La Plaza" mire en internet y encontre Cine UVK en Ica.No se cuando se estreno ,ni tampoco es el cine mas bonito para Ica pero esta mejor que el de otras ciudades mas grandes.Estas son las fotos mas rescatables.El cine no es muy bonito ,eso si ,pero asi es un buen comienzo para Ica que es una ciudad chica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye, que bien, se ve medio misio pero al menos tiene su multicine, sería bueno conseguirse fotos del nuevo centro comercial que se esta construyendo en Ica.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no veo tan feo ese cine, será porque no está con buena iluminación en la foto? como sea, pero igual es bueno saber que ica no se queda atrás


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve interesante, cuantas salas tiene? Que bueno por Ica, btw.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

no se veo feo ah ta pasable


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jeje que exagerado titulo... pero gracias Jose Perez por dar a conocer a ese multicine de ica... yo ya sabia que habia un UVK en ica pero nunca habia visto su foto, me quitastes la intriga por que yo queria saber como era jeje  ...


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

bien por ica, pasito a paso el progreso va llegando al interior..................BRAVO!!!!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Yo no sabia q hubiera en Ica y sta bien q tenga uno.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No es nada del otro mundo pero tampoco es recontra feo...tendría que ver mas fotos...de todos modos me alegro que Ica tambien tenga un multicine.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

HACE MUCHO QUE ESTAN ESOS MULTICINES, LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE FUI FUE LA PRIMERA SEMANA DE JUNIO, ESTABA INAUGURADO DESDE MAYO, SI MAS NO RECUERDO TIENE 4 SALAS, Y ES BASTANTE ATRACTIVO EL AMBIENTE; ULTIMAMENTE LA CONCURRENCIA HA DISMINUIDO, PARECE QUE YA PASO LA NOVEDAD.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Yo fui en Marzo a Ica, sabia que UVK queria abrir un multicine ahi pero no pude ubicarlo, ademas lo abrieron recien en mayo segun leo. La ciudad aunque pequeña tiene mucho movimiento, aunque es muy sucia.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Si yo conozco Ica.Por el mismo clima hay mucha tierra.Y bastante casa sin terminar.Pero tampoco Ica es ciudad principal.No llego ni a los 500,000 habitantes.Osea que esta bien el cine.Todo poco a poco.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

fue inaugurado el 20 de mayo, con la ultima pelicula de la guerra de las galaxias.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi si me gusta la ciudad de Ica aunque hay que admitir que es un poco sucia, especialmente el río, mejor son los alrededores y los nuevos condominios que se estan haciendo. Por otro lado ya que hablamos de Ica les cuento que tienen un PBI per cápita de $6,500, nada mal no? y es una gran diferencia si lo comparas con sus vecinos de la macroregión :Ayacucho ($1,500) y Huancavelica ($1,050)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pisco_Perú said:


> HACE MUCHO QUE ESTAN ESOS MULTICINES, LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE FUI FUE LA PRIMERA SEMANA DE JUNIO, ESTABA INAUGURADO DESDE MAYO, SI MAS NO RECUERDO TIENE 4 SALAS, Y ES BASTANTE ATRACTIVO EL AMBIENTE; *ULTIMAMENTE LA CONCURRENCIA HA DISMINUIDO, PARECE QUE YA PASO LA NOVEDAD* .


entonces derrepente lo cierran, ademas por que abrieron en Ica y no en otras ciudades mas grandes como Arequipa, chiclayo o Trujillo?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No creo que lo cierren, ahora con la reduccion de precios en las entradas, mas gente acudira a los cines.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No conocia ese UVK, se ve bien, no es nada del otro mundo pero es un buen comienzo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

libidito said:


> entonces derrepente lo cierran, ademas por que abrieron en Ica y no en otras ciudades mas grandes como Arequipa, chiclayo o Trujillo?


No se si sabes, pero antes de invertir una importante cantidad de dinero en algun proyecto como este se hace un largo y extensivo estudio...nadie (menos una empresa tan importante como UVK) es tan estupido como para invertir mas de un millon de dolares en un proyecto para al final cerrarlo.

Si abrieron en Ica es porque existe demanda en Ica. El hecho que no este repleto de gente las 24 horas del día no quiere decir que la inversión no haya sido exitosa.

Los empresarios no regalan su plata...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> No se si sabes, pero antes de invertir una importante cantidad de dinero en algun proyecto como este se hace un largo y extensivo estudio...nadie (menos una empresa tan importante como UVK) es tan estupido como para invertir mas de un millon de dolares en un proyecto para al final cerrarlo.
> 
> Si abrieron en Ica es porque existe demanda en Ica. El hecho que no este repleto de gente las 24 horas del día no quiere decir que la inversión no haya sido exitosa.
> 
> Los empresarios no regalan su plata...


ojala y no se quemen ,por que se ha visto tantos casos de empresas que quiebran.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro y raspado.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

si por qué ah?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No te sientas mal...desprecio a todas las provincias por igual.


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

es bonito, si conosco el local personalmente..... pero es una zona un tanto desolada!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que pecao, que pecao....

J/K


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> si por qué ah?


Tu avatar de Hello Kitty pastrula me vacila.


----------

